# How well have GW done?



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

So, with all the shiney pictures on Gw's home page, how well do you think they have done with the new necron models?

the rules are yet to follow, so we can't really comment on them too much yet.

personaly, i think they are utterly stunning. some of the best models to date. however i think they have really messed up on the flayed ones, they look less covered in flesh and more wrapped in toiletpaper :laugh:

on a scale of 1 to 10, probably an 8, would be 9 if they got the flayed ones right.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> ...
> some of the best models to date.
> ...


What ? :shok:

In which regard please ?

GW have released a whole bunch of models during the last 25 years that've been better sculpted and / or more beautiful for sure. The new Necrons are fine models (even if I don't like them from a style point-of-view) alright, but dubbing them _'some of the best to date'_ is clearly unjustified.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

I like the models, I like the new fluff and I love the new characters.

In before the haters.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Most of the models look pretty good. The one that I don't like are the Flayed Ones. They remind me of the Crypt Ghouls from VC's. They definitely could have done a better job on them if you ask me.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Sworn Radical said:


> What ? :shok:
> 
> In which regard please ?
> 
> GW have released a whole bunch of models during the last 25 years that've been better sculpted and / or more beautiful for sure. The new Necrons are fine models (even if I don't like them from a style point-of-view) alright, but dubbing them _'some of the best to date'_ is clearly unjustified.


in the regard of...MY OWN OPPINION!!!
i think that gw have really been on the ball recently, model-wise. deamons, bloodangels, dark eldar, necrons, all fantastic ranges

*DUM DUM DUMMMMMMM*

you are free to not like the models, thats utterly fine, also why theres a '1' on the poll


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I already mentioned they're fine models, and my own taste in liking them or not is utterly irrelevant (that's why I wouldn't vote).

I was merely asking what *qualities* about the new models got you so excited, thus the question _'In which regard ... '_ 

Your highly qualified and thoroughly objective answer doesn't leave anything unanswered though.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

they seem to show just how menising they really are, pure, arrogant evil. 
a decadent empire where the upper society lives in splendor, covered in gold and jewels, retaining their sense of selves, while the lower ranks have been forced to give up everything in service of their masters.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd give them an 8 on the Necron release. The Flayed Ones keep the the models from being a 9/10 for me. The rest of the release is great looking, those Flayed Ones are just lame looking.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Love the apoc/command barge, hate the ghost barge (and whatever it doubles as). The new models in general tend to look awesome, and I especially love the flayed ones... except that no-one is going to buy them at their current price. GW have taken a unit that was almost unused based largely on its monetary cost... and made it more expensive, madness.

I've rated the models a 6, since I think that there are a few that just look fairly rubbish or that look like they have far far too much of a DE feel to them (I get the feeling that most of the new models are just hybrids of necrons and DE). Then again I think I could love every model there and only give an 8... it would take something utterly legendary (and probably FW) to make me give a 9 or 10.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i voted 8

as much as i like the new stuffs until i see it in person im not sure about my final opinion.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They are pretty darn awesome. I am even considering getting a Necron army right now. 

I dont know about those flying thingies, I mean, the sculpts are great yes, but I could not give a fuck less about them since in my eyes Necrons are supposed to walk. 

The flyed ones I can live with, dont get what people hate so much about them. :wink:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> The flyed ones I can live with, dont get what people hate so much about them. :wink:


I thought they seemed a little odd with some of their decor being borderline tribal, but I was still thinking of snagging one boxed set.

Until I saw they were 45$.

AHAHAHA*NO*.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

35€ is what I expected them to cost, and looksie looksie, 35€ is what they do cost. So I wont whine and moan about it. :wink:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i hate the new flayed ones, ill just pay the cheaper price on ebay then commission someone to build and paint them to perfection for me >D


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I love flayed ones, they look great... but I think I'll just stalk eBay for metal ones. That way I don't have to take out a mortgage to buy a unit of 10.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I rate them a 3.

Even with Jes Goodwin's input.

There's only so much polishing you can do to a turd.
(they've always been a boring army and probably always will be. Robot zombies, boring.)


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i love the new Necrons, however looking in the old codex i see the point on the Flayed Ones, i do like the current Flayed Ones, but that is a personal choice, but i will concede that they are not as good as the old Flayed Ones.

Now i have looked on the GW site to get prices, well the Flayed Ones will sell in Australia for $72.00 AuD that is currently $77.06 USD.

Overall too expensive.

The C'Tan Nightbringer and Deceivers retail at $62.00 AuD a piece.

Prepare to mortgage the house to pay for them.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I would rate them at a 7. They're a little better than alright. The variety of units is nice, but there are more than a few aesthetic elements I don't like.

In other news,



chromedog said:


> There's only so much polishing you can do to a turd.
> (they've always been a boring army and probably always will be. Robot zombies, boring.)


What a wonderful, productive thing to say...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Rated 9. From a Necron player's point of view the release is much better than for others.

I mean, ten years GW?! :laugh:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

well im sure with the flayed ones, there should be more options now to convert some. As for rating even tho im not a big fan of xenos id still rate them an 8, flayed ones seem way out of place but the rest do give that sense of malice.


----------



## GzoneGames (Oct 30, 2011)

*Great but not enough Armour*

I like the new Necron Models but I believe that their armor is to weak as the 3 new vehicles have only 11 front back and side armor but the doomsday ark weighs that out with it 72" 9 strength Doomsday cannon as i read it in the white dwarf 383 (I luckily won it in a raffle and got to read it 4 or 3 days before public release date!) but still I have always loved the Necrons as they are my 2nd best model (Tyranids being my 1st)


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Your forgetting tho, they may have weak armour, but most have the living metal rule and quantum shields, which from what i read more then makes there vehicals survivable.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

it seems to be a general agreement that the new flayed ones are a little pants haha

i think i'll just buy some warriors, make some plasticard claws and greenstuff some skin

bish
bash
bosh
job
fucking
done! 
XD


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I've opted for 8 alround.

These are not the most detailed models ever (to me, grey knights are still some of the most detailed basic models). These are not the most posable models ever either. But I still rate this range pretty high for the following reason:

- Good consistency throughout the range (except for flayed ones, none of these models are true "missers" imo).

- Very defined esthetics. Sure, it's more tombkings in space now, but at least it's clear that that is the theme. Imo it's good that they chose "tomb kings in space" flavor over "terminator in space" as a style, instead of a hybrid of the two (that just didn't work for me).


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

elmir said:


> I've opted for 8 alround.
> 
> These are not the most detailed models ever (to me, grey knights are still some of the most detailed basic models). These are not the most posable models ever either. But I still rate this range pretty high for the following reason:
> 
> ...


At least with Tomb Kings in Space it keeps the GW feel to it instead of an Arnie feel


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I dont know about those flying thingies, I mean, the sculpts are great yes, but I could not give a fuck less about them since in my eyes Necrons are supposed to walk.


what about the monolith and destroyers? they've always flown

i give it a 9. although i'm not fussed on the flayed ones the rest of the army is awsome and i love all the detail on the new hq's.can't wait to get my hands on the new codex and start planning my new force


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

over £10 failcast lords
ugly expensive failcast flayed ones
over £20 5 man plastic box sets
ugly expensive vehicles
oh yes they have done an amazing job on these, now where is the option for 0?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> over £10 failcast lords
> ugly expensive failcast flayed ones
> over £20 5 man plastic box sets
> ugly expensive vehicles
> oh yes they have done an amazing job on these, now where is the option for 0?


oh hey, i missed your fun input over the past few weeks....oh wait, that was a lie.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

My eye is seeing some nice models there, though the ribcage feel of the arks doesn't fit with the rest of them. But still it looks pretty good.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Samules said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> My eye is seeing some nice models there, though the ribcage feel of the arks doesn't fit with the rest of them. But still it looks pretty good.


what would you have done differently with the ghost ark?
not being sarcastic or anything, genuinly asking if you had any idea what you would do if you redesigned it.
personaly i would have taken into account how the necrons actualy get off the damn thing haha

it doesnt seem to have much in the way of a 'door' XD


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Some people 're gonna love 'em, some are gonna hate 'em. And some (like myself) don't really care either. 
Isn't that the way with everything ? 


*Fanboys:*












*Haters:*












*The rest ...*


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> oh hey, i missed your fun input over the past few weeks....oh wait, that was a lie.


oh yes I forgot, rule number 1 of all forums related to GW: if your spending so much money you can't pay your bils your not spending enough
rule number 2: if you don't like something keep your fucking mouth shut because nobody gives a fuck unless your sucking GW's proverbial cock
rule number 3: negative opinions are just positive opinions you have not yet had altered by fanboys
rule number 4: Haters gonna hate (and all alternative forms) is still cool, to say otherwise makes you a hater, and you always hate.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> what would you have done differently with the ghost ark?
> not being sarcastic or anything, genuinly asking if you had any idea what you would do if you redesigned it.
> personaly i would have taken into account how the necrons actualy get off the damn thing haha
> 
> it doesnt seem to have much in the way of a 'door' XD



For getting off I kind of imagine the "ribs" lowering to a few inches above the ground and the warriors walking down them.

I really liked the pyramid-and-crecent design they have for all their other stuff so maybe something with inspiration drawn from this?









And James Tiberius... You notice how other people propose ways of getting around problems they have. Like the-ad-man's flayed one idea. And thus remain positive and helpful while expressing a negative opinion? You don't even try, that is the problem. If this is not your thing I request you check out this thread.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I gave them a seven, overall I like the new models, I am pretty impressed with the HQ models. I like the flayed ones, they are definitely different than the old ones. I don't think they really fit the same fluff like the old ones did, however I think a few are cool looking anyway. I agree with everyone else who said it, flayed ones are probably appropriately priced. Most other box sets like those are the same price (i.e., sternguard, raveners, tyranid warriors). I am content, however I really like the idea of the necrons.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

When I look at the ghost arch, I imagine the ferry across the river styx. perfect imagery, excellent execution, good idea for a transport.

In terms of a model, I could have hardly asked for more. The only thing that has me reeling is the 50 dollar price tag. that's mean. why can't it be 35 bucks like all the other races transports. : (

If the model needed to be smaller or less complex to be 30 dollars, then they should have done that. Because I wanted to buy 5 of these mothers, but i'm not gonna spend 250 bucks on them, come on.

I'm not really understanding why you guys seem to have such a strong reaction to the flayed ones. i'm not interested in them (for fluff reasons) but let's be honest, they are not that much different from the rest of the line in terms of quality.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Samules said:


>


I mean you no disrespect, but I am so so glad they didn't choose anything like this. This thing is very silly looking to me and I would hate to have to see a floating platform with an honest to god pyramid built on it.

The flying skeleton boats perfectly fit the necron's aesthetic. This thing goes too far with the egyptian imagery. The monolith is egyptian enough, I don't need the starship voyager with a pyramid built on top of it. I think a mix of the classic undead look and the egyptian look is good.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

@james: this was intended to be a thread purely about the models, not prices, FINEcast or anything else. you, in your infinate wisdom, side step this and just bitch about prices.

on the subject of their cresent shaped things, http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1380034a

in the background image you can see what is thought to be the 'night scythe' wether it is or not we can hardly say, but i'd say chances are necrons are getting some cresent shaped aircraft 

but yes, the bfg models do beat your round the head with LOOK THEY ARE EGYPTIAN LOL!!'. necrons have never had those out and out pyramids anywhere but their bfg range.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

10! Although, they'd get an 11 if they had a female terminator model like beauties from battlestar galactica, rowr!

The only criticism I have is that there's not good spot to put the BA emblem.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

maybe they have!!!! how would we know? XD


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

The monolith is a pyramid. Hmmm I should probably draw a version I like and put it up here. I might do that later.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god (Aug 8, 2011)

i think they look to "new".
when i think of necrons i think of machines that has been shot down for a long time.
so i give them 6/10 they look cool but there is just something that isnt right with them.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

kharn_the_blood_god said:


> i think they look to "new".
> when i think of necrons i think of machines that has been shot down for a long time.


Considering that they have been sitting inside a stasis field thats not really weird at all imo.

And of course, shut down, or actually shot down?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> @james: this was intended to be a thread purely about the models, not prices, FINEcast or anything else. you, in your infinate wisdom, side step this and just bitch about prices.


I consider price and material quality and asthetics to be massively integral parts to my opinions and excitement of a new range of models or new race

the fact is the necron race fails in all 3 criteria in different ways
the price is completely off putting
the materials (failcast) are utterly off putting, more so than even price
and asthetic wise, the lords are nice, but the flayed ones, thos guard guys and vehicles ruin it for me completely
all these things combine to form my opinion to the topic title "how well have GW done" for me to answer 0, or this case 1, as it is the lowest possible score
if you don't like my reasons and expect ONLY positive feedback, then don't ask a fucking question that you expect only positives to and moan and bitch like a sissy when 1 person is vocal about it while ignoring the amount of low score votes, which indicate probably similar if less vocal opinions


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> I consider price and material quality and asthetics to be massively integral parts to my opinions and excitement of a new range of models or new race
> 
> the fact is the necron race fails in all 3 criteria in different ways
> the price is completely off putting
> ...


there is nothing about the current hobby that you love, is there? why are you even here?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> there is nothing about the current hobby that you love, is there? why are you even here?


interesting dodge there
and actually there is, but to list them all would be a waste of my time because be honest now, you wouldn't actually listen would you?, now don't lie and say you would, we all know the truth is you wouldn't give a shit, its just more ways to avoid facing the fact that more people than me have voted low on necrons, but few have been as vocal, and you just don't like the fact that a negative reaslistic opinion has been expressed


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea, 5 people in total have voted low on the new necrons. That's 6% of the total votes, i think GW have therefore done ok. 

Speaking of interesting doges you just made one. Seriously what are some of the reasons you stay in the hobby? There are so many aspects you have derided from fluff, rules, model aesthetics quality and price, gw's business practices, the local stores. I can't recall any positive posts you've made, it's almost a bad joke now. So i'm genuine interested to know, what you enjoy about the hobby as all you seem to do is complain. 

Back on topic, as i expressed early on in this i like some of the new units; immortals, overlords and deathmarks but generally dislike the vehicles. I personally think it's a little against the necrons theme (albiet the old theme) to have the but with the change in the theme and character of the army they do seem to fit in more (though it does make the monolith stick out). 

I've since come to like the annihilation barge more though. I'll wire the crew directly into the vehicle though, like something giger-esque. On the whole the army seems a little too egyptiany and like tomb kings in space but they desperately needed and update and it's by no means a total failure, just different. Though i do love some of the nods to the old classic necrons they've done. (look at the classic necron lord and the new one's for example).


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Rems said:


> what you enjoy about the hobby


define "the hobby"?, wargaming, or GW being a small part of the wargaming hobby?

I'll assume like a previous topic to this your refering to GW and labeling it as a hobby, the same mistake made by those already

I enjoy BFG, Warmaster, Necromunda, Mordheim and Inquisitor, so the games GW have not yet ruined simply by ignoring them and the people who play them, for once there uncaring ignorant attitude pays off...shame the prices don't, but thankfully you can get models for all these rule sets from different companies


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

We missed you James. I want you to write a blog.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Then please just stay out of the parts of the forum about games you automatically hate. The other negative votes could be changed if the crons had more original fluff or certain nicer models. But you seem to say you will hate it unless GW shows up at your door to gargle your balls. 

You try my patience.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Rems said:


> Back on topic, as i expressed early on in this i like some of the new units; immortals, overlords and deathmarks but generally dislike the vehicles. I personally think it's a little against the necrons theme (albiet the old theme) to have the but with the change in the theme and character of the army they do seem to fit in more (though it does make the monolith stick out).
> 
> I've since come to like the annihilation barge more though. I'll wire the crew directly into the vehicle though, like something giger-esque. On the whole the army seems a little too egyptiany and like tomb kings in space but they desperately needed and update and it's by no means a total failure, just different. Though i do love some of the nods to the old classic necrons they've done. (look at the classic necron lord and the new one's for example).


to be honest, im with you on the idea of necrons having transports, i was hoping they were going to be heavy on the monolith type portals to warp units about the board. well we havent seen the codex yet so they might have alot of jumpy nonsence haha


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> define "the hobby"?, wargaming, or GW being a small part of the wargaming hobby?
> 
> I'll assume like a previous topic to this your refering to GW and labeling it as a hobby, the same mistake made by those already
> 
> I enjoy BFG, Warmaster, Necromunda, Mordheim and Inquisitor, so the games GW have not yet ruined simply by ignoring them and the people who play them, for once there uncaring ignorant attitude pays off...shame the prices don't, but thankfully you can get models for all these rule sets from different companies


hows the view from up your own arse? short, dark and brown?:laugh:


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Samules said:


> Then please just stay out of the parts of the forum about games you automatically hate.


why?, I loved 40k for years before it turned to shite, can I now not express my opinions on it?, its not as if my personel opinions were invalid just because I made them, by the same vein you should disallow comments from people who love the game, as surely by your logic both sides would make biased opinions on a new release, you'd need to ask people who are indifferent.

if you don't want comments made by people who no longer enjoy 40k, then discuss it in private over MSN or in person, otherwise shut the hell up and expect and live with people having opinions you don't like

my opinion to me is as valid as anyon elses to them, but you don't see me going through here telling people giving 8+ to shut up and go away as they love the hobby too much to make a fair unbiased opinion


the-ad-man said:


> hows the view from up your own arse? short, dark and brown?


idiotic inbred comments like this of course do not help someone like me give a positive opinion on anything GW does, you get negative dickwad comments over informing people of aspects of GW you enjoy, so whats the point of saying something positive if your just gonna get flame baited and moaned at by moronic twats who feel they have a higher sense of justice being a cock


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> why?, I loved 40k for years before it turned to shite, can I now not express my opinions on it?, its not as if my personel opinions were invalid just because I made them, by the same vein you should disallow comments from people who love the game, as surely by your logic both sides would make biased opinions on a new release, you'd need to ask people who are indifferent.
> 
> if you don't want comments made by people who no longer enjoy 40k, then discuss it in private over MSN or in person, otherwise shut the hell up and expect and live with people having opinions you don't like
> 
> my opinion to me is as valid as anyon elses to them, but you don't see me going through here telling people giving 8+ to shut up and go away as they love the hobby too much to make a fair unbiased opinion


im all for differeing oppinions, but you are just hatemongering.

nothing you say is constructive in the slightest.

'this is shit, gw are shit, 40k is shit' seems to be the majority of your posts, why would you spend the time here? accept that you dont like gw anymore and move on with your life...your like a bitter girlfriend that just got dumped and is now stalking the ex trying to sabotage their life... :/


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> why?, I loved 40k for years before it turned to shite, can I now not express my opinions on it?, its not as if my personel opinions were invalid just because I made them, by the same vein you should disallow comments from people who love the game, as surely by your logic both sides would make biased opinions on a new release, you'd need to ask people who are indifferent.
> 
> if you don't want comments made by people who no longer enjoy 40k, then discuss it in private over MSN or in person, otherwise shut the hell up and expect and live with people having opinions you don't like
> 
> ...


James. I want to reach out to you. I feel what you need in essence is a bit of a cuddle and some make peace. So all this shit and previous shit aside, you have explained before that you do enjoy some aspects of GW's wargaming catalogue. As this is a forum mostly dedicated to GW products why don't you put up some of your stuff in the Modelling or Project Log area with your Mordheim or Inquisitor gear in so we can turn this twatboat around?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> nothing you say is constructive in the slightest.


and how many of your replies to mine have been constructive compared to how many bait the situation into going further than it really had to?

or are we going by 1 set of rules for 1 person, another set for another?

hell in the current 40k I really like dark eldar, orks and nids, but GW ruins it with the prices, so obviously things like that won't make me happy and increase my hate for them as they price my interest away to cheaper alternative games and models


Digg40k said:


> why don't you put up some of your stuff in the Modelling or Project Log area with your Mordheim or Inquisitor gear in so we can turn this twatboat around?


in the last 3 months I have moved house 4 times, once due to threats on my life from 4 drugged up assholes, in this period I have lost my 360, my laptop, my computer, my camera, shit loads of models (some worth allot of money to me and with allot of personel value), books, DVD's and allot more, I have wracked up debts from council, wrekin and landlords who have been getting angry at me for not being able to pay them back (resulting in the loss of more of the above)

I am no longer in a position to take pics of any models, or even to paint any models until I get back on my feet from all this, which is going to take a long long time

all this while resisting the urge to commit suicide since my depression is getting worse by the day


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> and how many of your replies to mine have been constructive compared to how many bait the situation into going further than it really had to?
> 
> or are we going by 1 set of rules for 1 person, another set for another?


i have no desire to hold a decent discussion with you, others on this forum however...actualy i think it IS one rule for you and another rule for everyone else!! haha

well i never


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

By automatically hate I mean hate regardless of what happens there. There is a difference between disliking one part conditionally e.g. "I dislike the over the top fluff Mat Ward (or whatever you happen to dislike) writes but there are some parts of the hobby I like" and unconditional dislike e.g. I hate the way all the armies and fluff is now and unless GW completely changes all its business practices I will never like them." Just talk about the parts you do like if you cannot say ANYTHING positive. (the case so far) The same way you don't go to painting sections to say "You suck at painting, go paint like I like it painted then try again." Constructive criticism will be welcomed. Straight criticism will be shunned.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

James Tiberius said:


> define "the hobby"?, wargaming, or GW being a small part of the wargaming hobby?
> 
> I'll assume like a previous topic to this your refering to GW and labeling it as a hobby, the same mistake made by those already
> 
> I enjoy BFG, Warmaster, Necromunda, Mordheim and Inquisitor, so the games GW have not yet ruined simply by ignoring them and the people who play them, for once there uncaring ignorant attitude pays off...shame the prices don't, but thankfully you can get models for all these rule sets from different companies


Thank you, now i know you do actually enjoy some of GW's products which is wonderful and refreshing to hear. I agree with you that the specialist games are fantastic, each offering something unique.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

Based off what I have seen from their page, and 7-8. but final judgement will come once i have a box (or 6) in my hands.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate ALL the vehicles, I hate the Flayed Ones, I dislike the Lychguard/Praetorian models and the Deathmarks/Immortals, I dislike the characters and I have absolutely no fucking idea why they made the god awful classic Necron Lord Finecast.

Vehicles: They would be fine if they were enclosed, with no Necrons visible on them. Having Necrons drive around in vehicles is a bit weird to me, and having them physically use transports screams 'Wrong' at me - if the Monolith can bring Warriors through the portal from a location far from the battlefield, then why would they not use this technology on their transports?

Flayed Ones: The skin is terrible, and the weapons are too chunky. The long, thin flensing blades were cooler than oversized shears.

Lychguard/Praetorians - Immortals with Tomb King headresses, loincloths (Why the hell do Necrons need loincloths?) and Skaven halberds/LotR Elf shields.

Immortals/Deathmarks - Immortals don't look as good as the old ones, specifically the guns. The Deathmarks... I just don't like the idea of Necrons with snipers. You'd have thought that a sniper in the field would have to show initiative, something that Necrons are not supposed to have. And Necrons have never seemed like the stealthy kind.

Characters: Ok, the Overlord's nice. No better than the Necron Lords, but not a bad piece at all. Trazyn? Way too static. Imotekh looks a bit strange, with one really big hand and one normal-sized one. Oh, and he looks like Sidorak from Bionicle. The Cryptek is in a weird pose - not nearly imperious enough for a proud, arrogant Necron.

Midnight


----------

